# Can a car seat be returned if it won't fit in your car?



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

It sounds like something that wouldn't be allowed. My problem is that I have a VW New Beetle and it is not possible for me to get a different vehicle. I've been all over the internet looking at suggestions for car seats that will fit the New Beetle, but the fact is that almost none will and every single seat I found that did fit is an older model that I can't get anymore. There is no info for any new models that I can find.

When shopping for car seats, if I buy one that doesn't fit, can I take it right back into the store and return it? I shudder at the thought of having to purchase 4 or 5 $200 seats before finding one that fits. I can afford to buy one seat - the reason why getting a different car is impossible - or I would do just that.

Anyone know anything that would help? I'm due in March and have been looking for months.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

I think that Babies R Us will let you pull your car around and test their floor models in your car before you buy one. I've always heard that, anyway. So that is an option for you! I'm no help about returning the seats; no clue if that's allowed or not.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

If you can go to a Babies R Us, they are generally pretty good about letting you 'fit-test' in the parking lot. Target will not let you fit-test, but you can buy in store or order on line and return in store for a full refund if it doesn't fit.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

We don't have a Babies R Us. (I live on an island.) We only have a Wal-Mart and a Target and nothing else.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Target's probably your best bet, then. Their in store selection can be limited, but order what you want on line and you can always return it to the store itself.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd love to, but Target won't ship here.  I don't even get an "order it online and pick up in store" option.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Basically, my three choices are order from Amazon, or buy directly in-store from Wal-Mart or Target.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I'd say that's a giant PITA







I think Amazon would probably be your best bet then, unless...what did you want to buy?


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I think the Keyfit 30 will be my best best, but *maybe* the Snugride.


----------



## CourtBChase (Sep 11, 2006)

Amazon does free returns on carseats, at least in the continental US (not sure about elsewhere). I have ordered many carseats and strollers this way and returns are very easy, just make sure you save all the packaging. Double check when ordering to be sure you are buying directly from Amazon. Their third party sellers may not have the same return policies. I just bought this seat: http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Infant-Seat-Spiro/dp/B004JMG87O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324506174&sr=8-2 on navy, and I am thoroughly impressed with it. It is tall enough to fit my tall 2 year old! I am not sure how it would fit in your car, but it's a great deal, and a quality seat, so I thought I would share


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> I think the Keyfit 30 will be my best best, but *maybe* the Snugride.


Target doesn't usually carry the 30, but they do tend to have the 22/travel system in stock, so you could probably 'buy' it in store just to check the fit, before you ordered the seat you actually want from whichever store. (The 22 and the 30 are the same physical size)


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

diapers.com will let you return carseats that don't fit but I don't know if they ship to HI or not.


----------

